

Why Nobody Listens To You - JoaquinRoca
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140626044003-8722846-why-nobody-listens-to-you?trk=prof-post

======
Errorcod3
Thank you for this link, it was very useful for me and I have learned a lot
about myself and how I lead from this site:
[https://www.thescaffold.com/](https://www.thescaffold.com/)

It also helped me identify my weaknesses and how to improve.

